# Annoying stomach sounds



## 23287 (Jan 5, 2007)

My stomach always makes these loud gurgling noises.(it's kinda hard to describe what they sound like) My doctor told me I have IBS and to just eat more fruits and veggies and that will help. Well its hasnt really made much of a difference. I dont have any problems going to the bathroom, my stomach just makes alot of noises. Does this sound like IBS? Anyone know how to get rid of it or atleast control it?


----------



## 15920 (Feb 1, 2007)

my gastro dr told me it was digestion sounds my stomache makes horrible sounds if I eat something I shouldn't I have a fructose intolerance. That doesn't mean yours is related to that. Maybe if you eat something really spicey it makes sounds???


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIMayo ClinicStomach noise: What makes my stomach growl?AnswerStomach noise - such as rumbling, gurgling and growling - typically is due to normal digestion. Stomach growling can occur when you're hungry. But it can also occur after eating or between meals when food is passing through your intestines.Hunger and appetite are controlled by a complex system of hormone-like substances primarily made by your digestive system. When you haven't eaten for a while, these substances are released and cause a part of your brain called the hypothalamus to "switch on" your desire to eat. A message is then sent to your stomach and intestines. This triggers muscle contractions and the release of acids and other digestive fluids - which causes the rumbling, grumbling sounds you hear - as your body prepares for you to eat. The thought, sight or smell of food also can trigger this response from your intestines.Sometimes excessive stomach noise can be a symptom of an underlying gastrointestinal disorder such as irritable bowel syndrome. But in such cases, stomach noise usually is accompanied by other signs and symptoms such as bloating, cramping, diarrhea or excess gas.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/stomach-noise/NU00189"The growls, technically called borborygmi (pronounced BOR-boh-RIG-mee), are caused primarily by contractions of the muscles of the stomach and small intestine and, to a lesser extent, by contractions of the muscles of the large intestine (colon)."http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art...rticlekey=77935"Case StudySarah, a 21 year old student, who was diagnosed with IBS, tell the story of her struggle with the condition. The wrong lesson I taught myself in the lecture room It was almost 11 o'clock on a Monday morning of March 1994. I was on my way to a Research Methods lecture, totally unaware that my first encounter with IBS lay shortly ahead.Probably the only clue was this odd feeling in my stomach; it was this hollow kind of nausea & a really strange, uncomfortable sensation that I had never experienced before. It made me feel uneasy. Thinking that it would pass, I decided that I would go ahead and sit through the lecture. But within a few minutes, I was left wishing I had never entered the room.Shortly after the lecture began, my stomach started making strange, loud noises. Wind was pioneering up and down my stomach like a rollercoaster, but far more critically for me, people could actually hear it doing so. "http://www.surgerydoor.co.uk/livingwith/de...l2=Case%20Study


----------

